# --> VB.Net Datei öffnen



## Silverado (25. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute ich brauche eine Funktion mit der ich dateien öffnen kann nicht über file dialog. Z.B. ich klieke auf ein label ich hab jetz disen label ein pfad einer datei zugeordnet ich klick drauf und das Programm öffnet sich. Könntet ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juli 2003)

Führ das andere Programm doch einfach mit der Shell-Methode aus dem Click-Ereignis des Labels aus.


----------



## Silverado (28. Juli 2003)

könntest du mir ein bsp hinschreiben. Danke!


----------

